# The Greatest Medium of Bach's Genius?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Hands down: his organ works.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Klassic said:


> Hands down: his organ works.


I thought that was why he had all those kids.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Klassic said:


> Hands down: his organ works.


You seem to be sure of the answer already. /endthread?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

nathanb said:


> You seem to be sure of the answer already. /endthread?


Only if everyone agrees with me.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

His pure genius: his didactic "musical-scientific" works - Musical Offering, Art of Fugue
His musical genius: large scale vocal works, published keyboard music, orchestral music


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll have to agree with Artmusic on this one. Bach transcends the medium and I like the works like The Art of the Fugue that don't even bother with it. I'm also partial to the other, non-organ keyboard works such as the Suites and the WTC books. Such finely polished gems!

I guess the organ sounds too muddy and reverberating for baroque to me. Baroque should be clear and precise.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I would have to say his genius shows in all the mediums he pursued, currently I'm enjoying the genius of his Violin paritas and the exceptional Ciaccona from no 2 BWV 1004


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I'd say his keyboard compositions in general: The Well-tempered clavier books, the partitas, the French & English suites, the Goldberg variations, hey you can even count his works for organ many of them have been transcribed.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I love the works for solo instrument: violin, cello, organ, or keyboard... but I just might need to go with his cantatas.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

That it still works in equal temperament.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Klassic said:


> Hands down: his organ works.


I can go with that answer. Bach's organ works is the medium where he holds the largest advantage over other 1st tier composers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassic said:


> Hands down: his organ works.


For me : including the recording.
Sorry to the purist


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> His pure genius: his didactic "musical-scientific" works - Musical Offering, Art of Fugue
> His musical genius: large scale vocal works, published keyboard music, orchestral music


I've never thought to separate Bach's genius into pure and impure portions.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

nathanb said:


> I've never thought to separate Bach's genius into pure and impure portions.


Also a third category may be those that he produced on almost an "industrial scale" such as his church cantatas (about 2/3 survived, the rest are missing).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No questions n - his choral works. I'm N the St Matthew Passion he wrote one of the greatest and most profound musical works ever known to man.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> For me : including the recording.
> Sorry to the purist


I hope DG will be reissuing this soon. No lnger appears available.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

I wish several of his harpsichord works were played on harp or piano.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Organ works, yes, but also his chamber works, keyboard works, cantatas and passions. His orchestral works are excellent as well, but less outstanding compared to other composers imo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> I hope DG will be reissuing this soon. No lnger appears available.


Quick search true Bookbutler, some shops have it, ridiculous prizes though


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

kartikeys said:


> I wish several of his harpsichord works were played on harp or piano.


I too prefer them on piano. It's less nerve wracking. But I still love the harpsichord in the role of continuo.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't believe in mediums.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

One aspect of Bach's genius that is little noticed or appreciated is that he is, perhaps, the least idiomatic of composers. Almost anything by him sounds nearly as good on instruments it was not composed for as on the original.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The sacred cantatas are my favorites, followed by St. Matthew and St. John Passions.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The Passions/Cantatas (including the Mass in B minor) _and_ the works for solo instrument (including organ) for me are all tied. The organ works are surely amazing but I don't think there is anything in them that is actually better than the Chaconne.

Next the chamber music, then everything else.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Why not every single thing?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I usually give these things a shot but I have tried and I just can't do this one. Impossible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The harpsichord solo works. WTC Book 2, especially. Then the Keyboard Partitas.

After that, the solo violin as in the Sonatas and Partitas.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Klassic said:


> Hands down: his organ works.


I absolutely agree with this. Were it not for the contemporary bias against the organ, which I think has a lot to do with it being the genre most harmed in the transition from its origins to a home theater setting, I think this would be a more commonly held opinion. His choral music is superb, but I don't think light years beyond what Handel, Mozart and Haydn achieved. His keyboard music is one of the cornerstones, but many romantics (and I'm including Beethoven) equaled him, or very nearly so. His orchestral music has been, IMHO, surpassed, as has what you might term his "chamber works" (and I'll include his solo instrumental pieces). Yet I don't believe any composer has come even remotely close to equaling his organ music, and this includes composers who primarily composed for the organ, or are primarily known for their organ music, like Reger and Dupre. In fact, I'd go as far as to say I know of no other composer that so thoroughly dominates an instrument the way Bach does in organ repertoire, and rightfully so, I might add.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Weston said:


> I guess the organ sounds too muddy and reverberating for baroque to me. Baroque should be clear and precise.


This depends on the organ, recording techniques, and reproduction system. An organ may never sound as clear and precise as a harpsichord, but neither will an orchestra. I'd say an organ can very much be as "clear and precise" as an orchestra, with an equal amount of dynamic range, power, and grandeur.


----------



## Martyn Harper (Jan 27, 2016)

I would go with the sacred cantatas. However, the organ works are a phenomenal achievement. With the organ works you have to be so careful with your choice of recordings. There is nothing worse than hearing some huge, overly resonant organ producing an amorphous mass of blurred notes. Does anyone know of any recordings that are better than those made by Marie-Claire Alain on period instruments in the 1990s?


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Martyn Harper said:


> There is nothing worse than hearing some huge, overly resonant organ producing an amorphous mass of blurred notes. Does anyone know of any recordings that are better than those made by Marie-Claire Alain on period instruments in the 1990s?


Better in terms of non-"overly resonant... amorphous mass(es) of blurred notes" clarity? If that's what you mean I'll give a quick listen to some of my sets when I get a chance. I seem to recall the Alain being pretty clear, Koopman as well; but it's been a while since I was on my Bach organ music marathon.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd have to go with his Cantatas. I can't think of anyone even remotely close for the sheer quantity and quality in that medium.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> I'd have to go with his Cantatas. I can't think of anyone even remotely close for the sheer quantity and quality in that medium.


A good point, unusual in the whole history of music where quality AND quantity went together!


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

chesapeake bay said:


> ...Violin paritas and the exceptional Ciaccona from no 2 BWV 1004...


As Brahms said, there's an entire world in this piece. The ultimate distillation of genius, unmatched before or since.
GG


----------

